# unable to reply to post in marketplace



## mountbattencars (Jan 17, 2014)

Hi

I am looking at parts to purchase for my mk1 TT but as a trawl through the marketplace I am unable to reply to posts I am interested in

can anyone help?


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Two options

1) Join the TTOC
2) Keep posting on here to get your post count up.


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

mighTy Tee said:


> Two options
> 
> 1) Join the TTOC
> 2) Keep posting on here to get your post count up.


He is a member ....

Nobody can post replays in the cars for sale or the parts for sale.

Only posts that can be made in the marketplace is in the 'wanted' section.


----------



## mountbattencars (Jan 17, 2014)

So do we all tend to post private meaasages back to people then?

thanks


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

yes, you need to PM the member in question.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi mountbattencars, You have full access, so nothing should be stopping you sending PM's or replying, but as said, no one can reply to Market Place posts.
Hoggy,


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

And thank goodness for that !


----------



## mountbattencars (Jan 17, 2014)

Cheers guys! better start sending some PM's then!


----------

